# Do I need to apply for benefits?



## EchoFoxtrot (Feb 8, 2020)

If I don't want targets benefits and I don't apply for them do I still get charged that stupid smokers fee? I dont smoke but I also dont care to sign up for the benefits so I'm confused. I think I asked this before to someone and they said I didn't need to and I wouldn't be charged if I had no benefits but it's been a year and I honestly don't remember.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 8, 2020)

Go on ehr & change  all options to no. But, you might want to Ck on, life insurance long term disability. I would keep those two. IMO.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 8, 2020)

If you qualify, you must opt out of smoking. If you don’t qualify, then you don’t have to. That’s where the confusion is I think


----------



## happygoth (Feb 8, 2020)

Last year I had to call and have them remove the fee. Will have to check again this year. And can I say it is completely ridiculous that "smoker" is the default?


----------



## Sushi2Go (Feb 8, 2020)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> If I don't want targets benefits and I don't apply for them do I still get charged that stupid smokers fee? I dont smoke but I also dont care to sign up for the benefits so I'm confused. I think I asked this before to someone and they said I didn't need to and I wouldn't be charged if I had no benefits but it's been a year and I honestly don't remember.



No you dont have to if your not applying for Tarfet benefits.


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 8, 2020)

I don’t qualify for health and I still have to make a decision w tobacco.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 8, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> I don’t qualify for health and I still have to make a decision w tobacco.


I never have had to? Like I don’t even have access to wherever you select


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 9, 2020)

Do you get any benefits at all? Like the 401K contribution or the supplemental life insurance? The link is on the Target EHR page. Check it to see what you qualify for. If so, that's when you get the tobacco question. It's the very first thing they make you do.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 9, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> Do you get any benefits at all? Like the 401K contribution or the supplemental life insurance? The link is on the Target EHR page. Check it to see what you qualify for. If so, that's when you get the tobacco question. It's the very first thing they make you do.


I get 401k but that’s it. Where on P&B do I look?


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 9, 2020)

When you log in, you should see a front banner splash with your name and if you are able to enroll in anything....I get part-time benefits because my average hours are between the 19.5-29.49 threshold. My region is enrolling now, you might be in a different region.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 9, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> When you log in, you should see a front banner splash with your name and if you are able to enroll in anything....I get part-time benefits because my average hours are between the 19.5-29.49 threshold. My region is enrolling now, you might be in a different region.


I don’t even get part time benefits. I think that’s why I don’t have to select smoker stuff


----------

